# RS5 Been keyed!



## Crash Master (Feb 5, 2012)

Some scrotes keyed my friggin RS5 !:wall:

Young (and probably some underage) youths go over the field at weekends, build fires and drink, unfortunately the estate must be a cut through so often hear the drunken screams as they wang bottles around on there return.

Police aren't that able to do anything as they are all in the town centre sorting out fights and drunks there.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)




----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Sorry to learn of your news totally out of control alot of the young kids now aday i blame the parents for the lack of respect for others property as they are mostly the same jealous but don't want to work to get what they won't so they like to trash it, getting worse as well i say deal with the parents first. I must add i have come across alot of excellent young guys as well and alot on them on here as well.


----------



## Aucky (Oct 3, 2008)

Sickening.


----------



## jimmy669966 (Sep 25, 2011)

Bit gutting, but at the same time if you can afford an RS5 i'm sure you can afford the repair. Not the most stimulating thing to spend your hard earned on, but at least you can take some solace in the fact you can afford a £60k car and the c*nts that keyed probably never will.


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

gutted for You hope is not bad and You sort this out quick


----------



## kurt. (Nov 16, 2011)

what a nightmare! how bad is it??..


----------



## Robbie.M (Feb 10, 2010)

bar stewards the lot of them.... hope its not too bad mate


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

Feckers! Hope the damage is not too serious and can be fixed with your skills


----------



## LaugarShabz (Oct 20, 2011)

*******s!!!!! Had someone do that to my car, albeit not an rs5, but was still gutting. 
Regardless of whether you can sort it yourself or not, or whether you can afforrd to have it repaired. What has happened is **** and the pricks deserve a good hiding!


----------



## VinnyTGM (May 10, 2010)

That's terrible


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

****s !


----------



## Defined Reflections (Jun 4, 2009)

You cant have anything nice unless you can lock it away at the end of the day.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Sorry to hear that... Gutted.
Does it require repainting?


----------



## walker1967 (Sep 12, 2010)

My girlfriend parked her car outside her work the other day and came back to 3 scratches on the front passenger window  why would someone scratch glass (or paintwork for that matter ) there really is some inconsiderate w*****s out there !!! Sorry to hear about this attrocity


----------



## samnewman (Jan 22, 2012)

Really sorry to hear about your car. Probably was the youths as you say. Although a guy i know was having his home vandalised, his front garden wall kept ketting pushed over. He put it down to youths. When he fitted a cctv camera he found the culprit, a 68 year old pensioner who's son is a bricklayer! Just goes to show.....


----------



## davZS (Jul 3, 2009)

makes you sick, i feel for you.

what they need is teaching some respect for other people.


----------



## Crash Master (Feb 5, 2012)

jimmy669966 said:


> Bit gutting, but at the same time if you can afford an RS5 i'm sure you can afford the repair. Not the most stimulating thing to spend your hard earned on, but at least you can take some solace in the fact you can afford a £60k car and the c*nts that keyed probably never will.


What? Hardly the point and hardly a helpful remark!

As it happens I have broke the bloody bank to pay for this car, the most expensive car of my life after 20 years of hard graft on my carear.


----------



## Crash Master (Feb 5, 2012)

Here's a pic of the damage....


----------



## STEALTH K3 (Dec 29, 2006)

jimmy669966 said:


> Bit gutting, but at the same time if you can afford an RS5 i'm sure you can afford the repair. Not the most stimulating thing to spend your hard earned on, but at least you can take some solace in the fact you can afford a £60k car and the c*nts that keyed probably never will.


:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho


----------



## Ben_ZS (Sep 28, 2008)

Not a very nice thing to happen to anybody! It's not a point of if people can afford the repair or not it should happen full stop, nor does it make it okay.

If I were you though I would be glad they didn't do the length of the car, primer deep. That's the normal way people do it, happened to my mom's brand new A4 a few years back.

Sounds like a lovely car though mate, get it repaired cleaned up and post us the pictures in all of it's glory. :thumb:


----------



## shane_ctr (Dec 17, 2006)

jimmy669966 said:


> Bit gutting, but at the same time if you can afford an RS5 i'm sure you can afford the repair. Not the most stimulating thing to spend your hard earned on, but at least you can take some solace in the fact you can afford a £60k car and the c*nts that keyed probably never will.


There we have it, The problem with this so called country, Idiots who think its fine because the person can afford such car there can afford to repair it,

Its not the point its the fact that some low life scum bag who has no Job and claims loads of benefits from us hard working people things its ok to damage someone else property,

This sounds harsh but has far as im concerned there should have there hands cut off or be shot, Why do we want such scum in this country,


----------



## STEALTH K3 (Dec 29, 2006)

Off topic are you on any Audi forums rs246, audisrs


----------



## STEALTH K3 (Dec 29, 2006)

Get that %$*£ jimmy669966 banded shocking comment


----------



## DrDax (Apr 16, 2009)

Sorry to hear about that. The person who said cut a hand off - that b too easy for them as the state would have to look after them. Lol.. break their fingers instead lol.

So what if he can afford 60k car. I know people with 100k+ cars. The principle is the same if your car is worth £500 or £50k people should respect other people's property.
We all work hard for our cars 


At least they did not scratch down the side of the car.

My mustang lives in the garage behind a locked and alarmed door. Taking no chances.




----
sent from my Galaxy Tab


----------



## Hasan1 (Jul 1, 2011)

jimmy669966 said:


> Bit gutting, but at the same time if you can afford an RS5 i'm sure you can afford the repair. Not the most stimulating thing to spend your hard earned on, but at least you can take some solace in the fact you can afford a £60k car and the c*nts that keyed probably never will.


What are you on.


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

I feel your pain... If I owned one of them, it would be under lock & key away from mindless idiots!


----------



## Squadrone Rosso (Aug 11, 2009)

I find the suggestion that he should stomach the damage because he can afford it hugely offensive

To the OP, I'm thinking Chipex might sort that for you to save you going down the spray booth route:thumb:


----------



## Crash Master (Feb 5, 2012)

STEALTH K3 said:


> Off topic are you on any Audi forums rs246, audisrs


Yes have posted.


----------



## rockape (Feb 18, 2007)

we on dw like to keep our cars clean and scratch free if possible. so it's gutting regardless of what car you own.


----------



## Crash Master (Feb 5, 2012)

J1ODY A said:


> I feel your pain... If I owned one of them, it would be under lock & key away from mindless idiots!


Unfortunately garage is too small, investing in some motion detection cameras as a deterrent or evidence if not.


----------



## Crash Master (Feb 5, 2012)

Thanks for all the kind remarks, not prepared to do time for these idiots, but struggling to have legal thoughts about my actions!

I put the word out to local kids and offered a reward to shop the little ****. I actually heard them talking at the end of the drive around midnight, then they ran off laughing, I instantly thought "**** they've keyed my car", then thought I was just being paranoid and went back to sleep, so close to catching them, if only!


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

*******s.


----------



## Russ and his BM (Jan 1, 2008)

Poor chap, you have my sympathies...


----------



## Crash Master (Feb 5, 2012)




----------



## FL1P 89 (May 4, 2011)

Sorry to hear about that dude, there's just no respect for other peoples property!

Nothin a good kick up the hole wouldn't sort.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Crash Master said:


> Here's a pic of the damage....


Can you feel that scratch with your fingernail? That should clean up really good, if not disappear completely with a bit of wet sanding depending on depth of the scratch. Take solace in the *******s only scratched that small spot on the boot lid. It could have been the whole car....

I'd react the same way as you if someone touched my baby. Someone would pay.


----------



## WP-UK (Apr 24, 2011)

All the words I would have use to describe them have been well used already..

Hope it's not too hard to repair  any full photos of your car? I love a good Audi :thumb:


----------



## shane_ctr (Dec 17, 2006)

Squadrone Rosso said:


> I find the suggestion that he should stomach the damage because he can afford it hugely offensive
> 
> To the OP, I'm thinking Chipex might sort that for you to save you going down the spray booth route:thumb:


As do I see my post on this page, I'm afraid it's whats happening to this country it's a disgrace that people think damaging others property is ok, I guess it comes down to the parents at the end of the day

I belive putting up cameras may help with things like this happening in future but even if you can prove who it was the police and courts can't and won't do anything about it as its hassle for them it's easier for them to pull the hard working people and fine them for petty stuff etc

If I could take all my friends and family with me I would leave the Uk tomorrow


----------



## 51Sneyd (Nov 6, 2007)

's nuff said about the little 's 

- sorry to hear and sorry to see - hope you get it sorted to your satisfaction.
It's bad enough when you accidently do some small damage yourself (as I have) but when brainless yobs do this it just makes your blood boil


----------



## dhiren_motilal (Apr 3, 2011)

What thought process could be going on to make someone think, "hey let me key this car" or "hey lets peg a rock and someones window". I don't know, I struggle with trying to understand stupidity. 
Agree with the comments that they need a belting.
Mate seen the pics hopefully it is not as bad as it looks and can be polished out.
Sorry to hear.


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

This shows just how screwed up this country is, and the sad thing is that it won't get any better because scum have more sympathisers and rights than decent hard working folk. As for the stupid remark about being able to afford it, there is a prime example of what I am on about 

Really gutted for you mate, that is a beautiful car you have there :thumb:


----------



## -Simon- (Oct 29, 2010)

alxg said:


> This shows just how screwed up this country is, and the sad thing is that it won't get any better because scum have more sympathisers and rights than decent hard working folk. As for the stupid remark about being able to afford it, there is a prime example of what I am on about
> 
> Really gutted for you mate, that is a beautiful car you have there :thumb:


Have to say I'm with you on this one, if you work 60hrs a week you get the rewards, there are after all no free lunches these days! No one has the right to damage your property period!!!!! :devil:


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

I onw a car that is within my financial limits and by within i mean as a means to pay the price of fuel insurance and tax and Maintainence costs... i dont allow for some numpty to Key the car!

On the otherhand do you not think that if you have to "Stretch the Bank" to purchase a car, that thats a bit stupid. Dont get me wrong im all for "Rewards" but surely buying a car that makes it hard financially is a stupid idea, Thats the way that the OP has made it sound in his post, but he could be exagerating of course.

Also, who said that this was done by Jobless, Governmental Scamming scum? this could have been done by anybody, regardless if the OP has heard the "people" running off, it may or may not have been them, it could have been his jealous next door neighbour.

Jumping to conclusions is not really appropriate and to be honest im sure that "most" people on here have been Jobless at somepoint.

Im sorry if i upset anyone but some people need to get off their high horse and step back into reality, this stuff happens to the best and worst of people, im not saying its acceptable but there are some mindless people out there.

OP i Hope you get this sorted out soon and as a suggestion, I'd put the camera directly above a security light... When the light comes on the camera will not be able to be seen by passing people. (if they look at the light it will be very bright) if you know what i mean.


all the best in sorting this!


----------



## Sparky160 (Aug 12, 2011)

Absolute joke why someone would want to do this. Scumbags is not the word that comes to my head first. Lovely car but mate and hope you can get it sorted relatively inexpensively and comes up 100%. I remember when my dad bought a brand new fully spec'd Espace maybe 6yrs or more ago,someone keyed what was a poor atempt of a ***** into the door. Some F*****S out there I tell you.


----------



## Panth (Aug 20, 2009)

Thats horrible to hear! I cant understand why people do this and on a regular. Respect peoples belongings and youll earn respect your self. Kids are not tought properly. RS5 is a lovely machine, it could of been a totally different car and I would of felt the same. I hope it gets sorted soon mate.


----------



## jazmo (Jul 20, 2010)

Why do people do this? Had it done to 2 of my cars


----------



## Bod42 (Jun 4, 2009)

The reward is a good idea mate, I brought a brand new car when I was 18 as a reward for working 70 hour weeks in London and some Scum Bag druggy keyed it after 2 weeks. 

And yes I know he was a Scum Bag druggy as one of his mates dobbed him in to the police. Didnt give a crap about the police finding out who it was, I just wanted to find out :devil: 

Youth today have no respect for the police or anyone but they soon learn respect after a slap. No I dont suggest violence but when you have a Hostel for youths recently out of prison built next to your nice house, after years of crap you loose patients.


----------



## Aidan Nugent (Mar 4, 2012)

That's awful, I'd be gutted


----------



## Bulkhead (Oct 17, 2007)

In England I had cars dented on a regular basis and even had one pelted with stones by the local f*ckwits. Since I moved to Australia, I have owned two new cars and haven't had so much as a scratch. I've also not seen any car with key marks. Most of the kids are too busy surfing or skating. Those that are older do hoon about a bit in their cars but regularly get pulled over by the local fuzz - nothing like a view of a service pistol at eye level to calm things down a bit! They're not afraid to use them too! The quicker these idiots are taken out of the gene pool the better.


----------



## Bod42 (Jun 4, 2009)

Bulkhead said:


> In England I had cars dented on a regular basis and even had one pelted with stones by the local f*ckwits. Since I moved to Australia, I have owned two new cars and haven't had so much as a scratch. I've also not seen any car with key marks. Most of the kids are too busy surfing or skating. Those that are older do hoon about a bit in their cars but regularly get pulled over by the local fuzz - nothing like a view of a service pistol at eye level to calm things down a bit! They're not afraid to use them too! The quicker these idiots are taken out of the gene pool the better.


Same with me mate, the kids used to run over the cars on the way back from the nightclub each week and smash wing mirrors off. One weekend they slashed every single tyre of ever one of the 23 cars in the car park and god knows how many on the street.

Since moving to NZ I havent had one single problem. There are the bad areas in OZ and NZ but far fewer of them


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 3, 2011)

Proper gutted for you chap. I got my first new car nearly 4 years ago and even today my heart races when I have to park it in a supermarket car park :/


----------



## shane_ctr (Dec 17, 2006)

20vKarlos said:


> I onw a car that is within my financial limits and by within i mean as a means to pay the price of fuel insurance and tax and Maintainence costs... i dont allow for some numpty to Key the car!
> 
> On the otherhand do you not think that if you have to "Stretch the Bank" to purchase a car, that thats a bit stupid. Dont get me wrong im all for "Rewards" but surely buying a car that makes it hard financially is a stupid idea, Thats the way that the OP has made it sound in his post, but he could be exagerating of course.
> 
> ...


It doesn't matter if the op has stretched the bank or not what has happened is a disgrace and the way the Uk is now, I guarantee 99.9% that it was some low life job less scum bag claiming benefits of us hard working people, of course there are people on here who have or are jobless but there decent people looking for work, this people who do such damage are mindless idiots who should be shot


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Wtf is wrong with kids nowadays , I'm only 29 
And I have noticed some youngsters are complete 
Wasters I don't remember it being like that 
10 - 15 years ago . Worst I wouldve 
Done was stood and looked at it a bit to much !


----------

